# 2cool lost a great member yesterday



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Chief and Robs laid Reggie to rest after an unfortunate accident. Reggie never missed a picture Friday including today. Heaven got a great pupper yesterday.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

AW man Mont! Shoot that takes the wind outta my sails. I loved Reggie and never met him. Gonna be sendin some up for Chief and Robs. Thats so tough. Godspeed Blue Dawg


----------



## Juicy (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll be praying for all 3 of them. I know how much they loved Reggie


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

I have not been around here that long but, realize that was a well loved dog. I am sorry to here that and my prayers go out for them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Man sure hate to hear that. Prayers for Chief and Robs on their great loss.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

That is terrible news...Reggie was an awesome Dog...He will be missed.







Mont..your PM box is full...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Oh man, that is terrible. That dog was an ICON around here. Every picture chief would post, I'd always look for Reggie. Sad day indeed.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm speechless... It is amazing how quickly they can go and how much love one has for their pets. I know that, for me, they are more than just pets. They are companions and truly family members.

I'm deeply sorry, chief and Robs.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

That is terrible news......prayers sent to our dear friends. Reggie was a one of a kind and will be missed dearly. We are so sorry Chief and Robbie.
Bob and Adeline


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Prayers up, and though it is not our normal way, "candle lit" for the family tonight!

Bogey


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

This is a true hearbreaker.. God Speed, Reggie..know you are in good hands up there just like you were down here..and prayers of comfort to you, Charlie and Robs.....

I know it's a little soon...but in proper time...you GOTTA get the next generation to accompany you two on your upcoming 'Oddessy"....I was in a similar situation a couple of years ago and at my kid's insistence, rounded up Hiedi..against my better judgement, but now she's a new lease on life for us....

We all love ya.....

Jim, Hildene, and Hiedi


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Thats terrible news. The last time I saw Reggie he gave me a big ol fast kiss. His tongue was lickin my tonsils before I could duck. He was a special dog for sure. Even though we dogged him and teased him we loved him very much.

Biggie


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Man, that's sad... My deepest condolences...


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Thats devastating. I think the Good Lord was jealous and wanted him himself. He was one awsome dude. God bless Chief and Robs.


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Chief and Robs, our heart felt sorrow and prayers go out to you two wonderful folks!

Reg was part of the family and will always be remembered as the immediate Captain of what I thought was my bote!

Just know that he can now steal all of the fish he wants !

He will be missed but never forgotten..........

Lowell and Gayle


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

We have all fallen in love with Reggie. Even without the glowing words of Charlie and Robs the pics tell the story of a terrific little dog with a heart big as Texas. Always wanting in (and getting in) on all the doin's of the day. I just don't see how a dog could be a better friend and companion than Reggie was to his family. To me, the loss of a friend like Reggie is just unimaginable. My heart is breaking for Charlie and Robs because I know that they are hurting very badly right now. My prayers are with them as they try to reconcile their loss and go on. Sometimes life just seems so unfair. 

So long Reggie. I hope you are happy chasing after those catfish in doggie heaven cause you are one missed puppy dog down here.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your loss. It is tough to lose a member of the family like that, even more so when they are so unique.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> We have all fallen in love with Reggie. Even without the glowing words of Charlie and Robs the pics tell the story of a terrific little dog with a heart big as Texas. Always wanting in (and getting in) on all the doin's of the day. I just don't see how a dog could be a better friend and companion than Reggie was to his family. To me, the loss of a friend like Reggie is just unimaginable. My heart is breaking for Charlie and Robs because I know that they are hurting very badly right now. My prayers are with them as they try to reconcile their loss and go on. Sometimes life just seems so unfair.
> 
> So long Reggie. I hope you are happy chasing after those catfish in doggie heaven cause you are one missed puppy dog down here.


Ditto Jack, I could NOT have said it any better. God speed Reggie.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Charlie and Robs.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Prayer on the way for Chief and Robs. Only met Reggie through pictures and stories. He was indeed one great dog. I will miss him.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

So Sad! I loved seeing his pics. Prayers to Chief and Robs


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I love that Dog just from the pictures!

Godspeed Reggie! You were loved people you never got to meet.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

WHITE CAP said:


> Reg was part of the family and will always be remembered as the immediate Captain of what I thought was my bote!


Yeah, he definitely ran the show. i was beginning to think that it was Reggie posting and Chief and Robs were the ones "getting in on the action".


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

well said Walkin Jack.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Truly sorry to hear this. Never met Reggie but could see through photos here that he was special. God Speed Reggie. Silver Taps tonight in honor of Reggie.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Chief & Rob my heart goes out to yall for your loss. I pray that GOD will grant you and Rob substaining grace to endure, knowing that our friend will be dearly missed.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

The Lord seems to always take the good ones, Prayers to you both on the loss of your companion and family member.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Man, This Is Sad...i Never Meet Him Eather And He Was My Favorite Dog..
Prayers Sent..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I am flying the Reggir avatar in honor on this great pup!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JDF Turtle said:


> I am flying the Reggir avatar in honor on this great pup!


Me too.


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

Chief and Robbie
My heart and prayers go out to you, there is no more loving and loyal dog than a Healer. RIP Reggie


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I am very sorry for your loss. He was a great compadre and will be missed by us all!! God speed Reggie.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

We're very saddened to here this. You're in our thoughts and prayers, Chief and Rob.

God Bless, Reggie.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

awesome dog prayers sent


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear the news. My kids and I LOVED the Reggie pics. He'll be missed.

SwampRat.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

fishinfella posted this slide show a few months back....another Reggie slide show is in the works and will be posted soon.

Chief and Robs---my heart still aches for your loss. I cannot even begin to imagine what you two are going through. May God's hand of comfort and peace envelop you both.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Rips your heart out. Really sorry to hear this news. 

No dog was ever better loved.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

So sorry for your loss Chief and Robs. Truly is gonna be strange not seein new pics of the little blue guy on Fridays anymore.

Tragic loss of a truly remarkable pup and very much loved member of our 2cool family.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry...

He was well loved...everyone wishes they could have a dog like Reggie.

I know Chief & Robs loved him and were proud of him. He will be sorely missed...

He was 2Cool's "too cool" dog.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry for their loss.....


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Im so very sad to hear this. Chief and Robs, condolences from my family.

We are fortunate enough to have inherited their fat cat, Hunter.

This is just crazy. Prayers sent.


Kelly


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

oh my gosh. i just saw this. chief and robs i am feeling your pain. i am so sorry for your loss, reggie was the dog of dogs. he had the attitude of champions.

YOU GUYS ARE IN MY PRAYERS. I KNOW HOW YOU MUST FEEL RIGHT NOW.
If there is any thing i can do just call me chief. 

god rest his soul.
randall


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

*Thoughts for Reggie*

I thought I had posted this, but I can't find it in this thread. So here are some words from 2CoolFishing's resident poet, about Reggie (and a few from me.)
They can be found in the *POETRY THREAD on the Photography Forum*.

PAX, -JAW-

ps: We miss you Reggie!

:rybka:


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Chief and Robs,

I took the previous slideshow of our beloved Reggie and put some music that I had on hand to it, then saved it as a movie on the 2Cool server. It will be safe on the server as I'm sure it's backed up frequently.... As I said, the music was what I had on hand, but I think it fits Reggie well, after all he was and always be a champion to all of us....

Reggie the Champion

http://2coolfishing.com/videos/Badhabit/reggiemov.wmv


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Badhabit said:


> Chief and Robs,
> 
> I took the previous slideshow of our beloved Reggie and put some music that I had on hand to it, then saved it as a movie on the 2Cool server. It will be safe on the server as I'm sure it's backed up frequently.... As I said, the music was what I had on hand, but I think it fits Reggie well, after all he was and always be a champion to all of us....
> 
> ...


 that sure teared me up. he was a great fish stealing dog. made me love my healers that much more. god speed reggie. man this is tough.
again: chief and robs i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I hate to hear that. It's like you'd been around Reggie for years...even without ever meeting him. Prayer's sent.

Late,
Cox


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I loved. Reggie, that is so bad. Chief and Robbs I will miss him. I will never forget Reggie and his fishing skills. He was a precious gift and one nice dog uh oh I mean people to pet. Glad I had the chance to meet all 3 of you. You guys are like family. If ever in deep east TX holler at me.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

So sorry to hear this! Every pic of him in action warmed my heart. My thoughts are w/ you, Chief and Robbs. Jerry


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Man Im sorry to hear that. My condolences to Chief and Robs. I know that you will miss that fish stealing dog.


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss Chief and Robs. The Lord has received one fine pup to run through the fields of heaven.


----------



## the forrest walker (Aug 15, 2005)

Words can not express the feelings I have right now, Stay strong in your faith as God needed Reggie at this time. Tis always darkest just before the dawn! tom


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Dang It. My thoughts go to you Robs & Chief. He was one special friend.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

hi2utoo said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss Chief and Robs. The Lord has received one fine pup to run through the fields of heaven.


This is true and all the fishermen up there will have to be looking over their shoulders from now on.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Another star is shining bright tonight.



Walkin' Jack said:


> We have all fallen in love with Reggie. Even without the glowing words of Charlie and Robs the pics tell the story of a terrific little dog with a heart big as Texas. Always wanting in (and getting in) on all the doin's of the day. I just don't see how a dog could be a better friend and companion than Reggie was to his family. To me, the loss of a friend like Reggie is just unimaginable. My heart is breaking for Charlie and Robs because I know that they are hurting very badly right now. My prayers are with them as they try to reconcile their loss and go on. Sometimes life just seems so unfair.
> 
> So long Reggie. I hope you are happy chasing after those catfish in doggie heaven cause you are one missed puppy dog down here.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I have'nt stopped tearing up since i heard the news. After the loss of Isaah i thought i could not ever hurt that bad again. you helped me through it. it hurts me bad right now charlie and robs. you guys are in my prayers.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, that's very sad news. reggie was always much more than a dog. he was a celebrity around here.

my sincerest condolences go out to chief and robs.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Reg will be missed. Enjoyed his fish thievery photos


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

That's sad indeed. Everyone knew and loved Reggie. Your hurt will subsides soon but your memories will last forever.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

WOW, Johnny Quest. 
That was very thoughtful. He was an awesome dog. 
Every guy would love to have a friend like that. 

I am very sorry for your loss Chief and Robs. 
Prayers sent.


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

chief and robs i'm truly sorry about reggie the fish stealing dog. god will watch over him till ya'll are together again god rest his soul. so long reggie gods speed.


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

Reggie will be missed by us all. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

chief and robs,

so sorry to hear about the loss. makes me wish we would have taken a picture of him driving the top-drive that day. He was and still is such a strong spirit.
Can you imagine how much "hunting" time he's getting up there in puppy heaven. I hope that if he runs into Ryno that they become good friends. I know they'll look out for each other.

Keep your chin up and remember all the good times. I know we had fun that evening driving around the ranch!!!

Capt. Forrest


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Reggie will be missed.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear the bad news Cheif and Robs. Reggie was one of a kind.


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Prayers going up for you Chief and Robs.

RG


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

So sorry for yall's loss, Reggie was a great dog and I looked forward to seeing his pictures every Friday. Here is a link to a poem that you have probably seen before but I thought some would enjoy it. windjammer

www.*indigo.org*/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.The loss of your best friend is not something that will be easy to get over.I pray for you guys that your sorrow will soon pass and only the fond memories remain.Reggie was truely a very special guy,he may be gone, but not forgotten.We will all miss him.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Chief and Robs.....cannot even find the words to try comfort you.....can't see the keyboard. So sad.*


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

I didn't know there was a thread already started, Chief and Robs, and wanted to again send my deepest prayers! May God Bless You and Comfort you!!!

MrsTroutsnot


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Just a note to let you both KNOW that me and the wife ane thinking of you. We are so sorry. I know how much Reggie was loved and i know he will be missed by all here.


----------



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

God Speed Reggie! Chief and Robs, Love and prayers being sent to you both at this time.
We lost our "Roxie" last week while she was having her pups. It is a sad day indeed. I know Reggie has our golden retriever and her puppies to play with.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow. I just saw this thread and could not believe it.
Chief and Robs sorry for your loss. Prayers will be sent up.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

So very sorry for your loss,extra prayers for sure,and so long Reggie may you find peace,and fields of joy,on the other side!Steve


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

sorry for your loss...prayers sent....


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Sorry for the loss Chief and Robs.

Reggie was a special dog for sure, prayers sent for the three of you.


----------



## Fishspanker (Feb 8, 2005)

That was one cool dog. I always enjoyed the pic's of him. Having animals all my life I know how hard it can be losing one much less one that you had a special connection with.


All the 2 cool flags to half mast. God speed Reggie. Condolences to his family.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

" CANDLE LIT" for Charlie, Robs, and Reggie


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

I never met him, but I always enjoyed seeing the pics and reading about his exploits. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Chief and Robs, very sorry about your loss...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I'm devastated as I know ya'll are too! Sorry I cant talk to you yet chief, I talked to Robs for a while last night! 

We all loved that little *****! Absolutely the coolest, best groomed young man I ever met!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*In memory of Reggie.*

reggie_show.wmv


----------



## krissy (Jul 28, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your pup, Charlie. Losing a good dog is the same as losing a familiy member.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

WOW! Just got back in town tonight. So sorry for your loss you 2.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Reggie*

Robs & Charlie,

I'm so sorry to hear about Reggie. My heart goes out to you both.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your great loss of Reggie. He will be missed on hear.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Chief and Rob, 

My heart is truly heavy with the thoughts of the loss of your little one. I always loved the pictures of Reggie, he really was a 2Cool dog. I'm very sad I never had the pleasure of meeting him in person.

Cry your tears and we will say prayers for your comfort. 

Teach a man to fish and he will eat for a day, teach Reggie to steal fish and that fisherman better find something else to eat. 

We will all miss seeing the pictures of Reggie and the happy faces of the both of you when Reggie was around.

May God bless you and comfort you.

Terry


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

He was your friend, your partner, your defender, he was YOUR DOG! 
You were HIS LIFE, his love, his leader. 
He was yours, faithful and true to the last beat of his heart.
Only truly loved ones are worthy of such devotion to each other.
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b126/wildsweetone/REGGIECoPilotAglassesonnose.jpg


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Although I never had the opportunity to meet you or your "fish stealin dog " I send my 
deepest sympathy in your loss.

I love my two aussies and can understand how close you can be to your pet. 

It is my hope that reading all the words on the many posts here you will find some comfort knowing how much you and your " Reggie " were thought of.

Prayers and Peace to you both.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

really hate to hear that, I always loved looking at those pictures of the great fishing dog.. he will be missed, my condolences.


god speed Reggie!


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that Chief and Robs. My condolences to ya'll.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Darned*

Condolences for a good pup.
He was a buddy.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Chief & Mrs. Robs my family & I are praying for all of you. God speed Reggie you'll be missed.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Chief & Mrs. Robs,

I am sooo sorry to hear about Reggie. God loves dogs, just as much as we do and he has a special place for them in heaven. Its the place that they wait for us to rejoin them, until then they are all safe in his loving arms. I am going through a situation with my pup and can't imagine life wothout him. God Bless you guys, your family and little Reggie.


----------



## BayTex (May 31, 2006)

Just got back from a long beach trip and saw this awful news......


Mrs. Robs and Chief, I am so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Mrs Robs and Chief, 
I'm soooo sorry for your loss. It's so hard losing such a great friend.
But, Reggie will have a bunch of 2Cool pets to run around with though. Tell him to ask for Colonel, they'll have a blast together !!! 

Vinny


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Chief and Robs, I am so sorry to hear about such a great dog. I can still hear his claws running down the dock chasin' boats at the creek. I will miss him dearly and i hope you the best.

Kris


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

To Our 2cool Family,

Thank you all so much for all your prayers and thoughts. All of you are truly amazing. And it helps so much to know that there are so many that knew and loved Reggie. He definantly was a people dog, and strived to entertain them. He could always make us smile no matter how down or bad we felt.

I'm sorry for taking so long to reply to you, but I know that you all understand. Our hearts are broken at his loss and I'm not sure how to let him go. I can only look forward to the day when we will all meet up again. My dad was a fisherman and loved dogs. I hope that he is stealing his fish!

Blessings to All
Robs


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Add my very deep appreciation to you all for the Honors you paid him and outpouring to us....the PMs.,calls and mail. Please know very much they mean to us. I will get back to each of you...I promise. I just need a little time.

2cool is a big part of our family...You helped us more than you know...You made him a part of 2cool and sharing him was a joy.

We layed Reggie to Rest... oh so gently under the shade of a Pecan tree overlooking the lake that he loved so much..
He wore his favorite neckerchief..wrapped in a blanket that we shared for many years...his squeeky toys, tennis balls, frisbees all in the big box with him.

There has been so much Sorrow for all of us to share this year....The loss of 2coolers, their Family members and friends, children, our Troops...sometimes the pain does not end....
Others have lost their beloved Pets lately and our hearts go out to them in their pain.

Robs and I have taken turns holding and helping each other when it gets really bad
.......and then we remember to thank God for the time we had with him....and the absolute Joy he brought to us and so many others. He was God's gentle creature

I always loved a 2cooler Sig. line..."God help me to be the kind of Man that my Dog thinks I am"

There is a big lesson in that...I think.
God Bless, 

Charlie


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Bless you both your hearts are bigger than the membership here.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

You folks hang in there...in time, the pain will ease up. Ya'll are healer people... they're
special dogs that require(demand) a little more attention than most of our canine friends. I hope that sometime in the near future ya'll can see your way clear to provide
the love and devotion to another healer that needs it... I think Reggie would be
proud of you.

God Bless,

Zereaux


----------

